# Feeling frisky



## Nevadacass (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm currently a FP that's has been feeling an itch for something more. I work in a busy rural(oxymoron I know).  I have five years of experience, all the alphabet soup certs and a college degree. 

I have been looking into Middle East contracts. Few questions for the masses.  
1. The Middle East isn't known for being the most friendly to women. Is this a down side for paramedics? 
2. Would another class over TCCC benefit me? 

I have scoured over the pages to see if anyone has answered these within the past 2 years. New information would be amazing.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 26, 2016)

With the way women are treated over there I'd be surprised is they would even offer you a job.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

@akflightmedic maybe?


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 26, 2016)

There are jobs over there. All of the high-speed shoot them up TCCC stuff gose to ex military and is way beyond what they teach in some community college program.
I know of plenty of woman who work overseas. Most of it is not what you imagine. The draw of it is the pay. However when it's cheaper to hire South Africans who are way more educated then most US Paramedics, companies will go with South Africans unless the contract says US personel only. There are flight medevac companies out there but they are very strict on their hiring.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 27, 2016)

Where and with whom are or have you been looking?
What is of most interest?
What is absolutely of no interest?
Are you looking for flight medic only?

And yes, women are needed...who do you think takes care of the women?


----------



## Nevadacass (Dec 27, 2016)

Iraq and Afghanistan predominantly. Companies such as Remote Medical, CHS and International SOS. 
Least interest in being a glorified tech. Don't mind hospital setting but I would like to occasionally use my medic skills. 
Doesn't have to be flight medic. 

And yes, I understand that women take care of women...


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 27, 2016)

I see...well glorified tech is about it with most static contracts. A lot of the same stuff, day in and day out...think of all the stuff that goes to Urgent Care and that is what you deal with...over and over. With the areas you mentioned and the companies you mentioned...but there is pay, time off and adventure!

And those gigs there are no female issues...I thought you were discussing working in Mid East countries with a local company on local people.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 28, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> However when it's cheaper to hire South Africans who are way more educated then most US Paramedics, companies will go with South Africans unless the contract says US personel only



Not to mention that SADF is mandatory, and most of the medics will have at least 2 years of prior service.

OP, you might want to look into other parts of the world as well. And since RSA was mentioned, there's plenty of medical gigs with PMCs (check out SRC/ex-EO, Erinys etc).


----------



## MackTheKnife (Dec 29, 2016)

Erinysys is big on prior combat experience. Just saying.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 29, 2016)

MackTheKnife said:


> Erinysys is big on prior combat experience. Just saying.



True, they're mostly looking for people with trigger time. When I was with EO (late 90's - early 00's), operators were the backbone for security teams, and the rest depended on contract and location. I applied for a medical gig with them, but prior service was what got me in.


----------

